# Red snapper June 3rd - One spot left



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

5 of us are looking for 6th for fishing tomorrow out of freeport with http://www.spooledupsportfishing.com/. Cost is $300.

IM me your phone number.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Spot filled.


----------

